

Recommendations on startup financing website/software - mattfrench

Anyone have any recommendations for sites or software that our small startup could use to control internal finances/accounting that would compare to quickbooks?
======
eclark
Quickbooks is it. Seriously they are what every CPA/Accountant I have talked
to uses and would like to have.

